# Angola's capital - Luanda



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Excellent! Angola with Namibia are my 2 favorite places in Africa. Lobito & Benguela are other cities we should post too. Thanks for the post.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

luanda is well on it's way to rehabilitating after the decades of war, lets hope the economy continues its rapid growth


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Alot of people enjoy the beaches there too. I see if I could post some pics, if I find any.  


Were you from Africa, You are to blame?


----------



## letsgoworld (May 22, 2005)

good, the city looks with a better infrastructure, Howz the Economy there ?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

letsgoworld said:


> good, the city looks with a better infrastructure, Howz the Economy there ?


Nearly all the infra-structure built in this city dates back to 1975 and before, Unfortunately almost no new buildings have been built, except a new water fountain here and there. That's why the city has a 70's look.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> Alot of people enjoy the beaches there too. I see if I could post some pics, if I find any.
> 
> 
> Were you from Africa, You are to blame?


i was born in the caribbean and moved to canada at age 6. I have never been to africa


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Paulo2004 said:


> Nearly all the infra-structure built in this city dates back to 1975 and before, Unfortunately almost no new buildings have been built, except a new water fountain here and there. That's why the city has a 70's look.


actually luanda is in a building boom right now. The economy is growing at 7% a year and the angolan government is making billions from oil every year.

here is a pic from 2004 showinf some construction

Semi pano 
*SCROLL --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->*









and here is a proposed new tower


----------



## SpeakerBoxx (Dec 5, 2004)

This country seem to be back on the right track


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

if things continue in the right direction angola will be a very nice place


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

wow! beautiful luanda!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://dailymail.co.uk












































http://www.facebook.com/SkyscraperCity.Angola








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1294822?with_photo_id=52666944








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_sardinha/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekhaweb/


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/fvagner/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fourmays/





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kotabel/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.mangais.com

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyscrapercity_angola/












































de lillinka006












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/joao-marcelo-souza/


















panoramio.com de lillinka006


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtraca/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

wow! im speechless, i had no idea angola was this nice 

again , the media portrays african cities as very under developed, but here , atleast aesthetically, things seem to be pretty opposite


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

This isn’t what I expected when I was thinking about Angola’s capital!
This city looks way better! It’s so modern. 
And looking at some photos it could be in the US, or even in Europe :cheers:.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

This city looks really fantastic! Wow! :cheers2: :cheers2: kay:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the comments, guys :cheers:











http://www.flickr.com/photos/apinedo/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fvagner/








http://distracoeseimagens.blogspot.com/












































http://www.constrope.co.ao








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=911634


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93377282&postcount=3816



































http://www.facebook.com/SkyscraperCity.Angola








by Oscar Ribas


























by S. Lande


























by Oscar Ribas








http://www.luanda-nightlife.com


----------

